# Bohm's Mozart



## MrCynical

Does anyone know whether the Decca set of Symphonies 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41 (BPO conducted by Bohm, Amazon ID B000001GQB) is the same performance of those (particularly the 40th) as the full Decca box set (Amazon ID B001VVIMLG)? 

I really like the performance of the 40th Symphony in the smaller set (or at least the 30-second preview of it Amazon offers, in comparison to 30-second previews of other conductors' versions - not an ideal method but better I think than reading reviews), so my priority is to get that performance. If it is included in the larger set (and I plan to get a full set at some point) I would be better to wait than to make a purchase which will be superceded if/when I get the full one, but if the two are different performances then I'll get the smaller set now.


----------



## MrCynical

Based on the Amazon US reviews, I am fairly sure now that they are indeed one and the same. Thought it would be an idea to post that here in case anyone else comes across this thread via Google.


----------



## Conor71

Hi MrCynical, I know the sets you mean - they are the same recordings (afaik) but they are on DG though (not decca) .
I have the box set of the full Mozart symphonies (in the incarnation below) and can confirm that it is a very nice set - lively performances and great sound, especially considering the vintage of the recording!.
I must admit that I havent been compelled to re-visit the earlier Symphonies again but they are nice to have as a reference, I think you will not regret getting this set whichever version you choose .


----------



## MrCynical

Conor71 said:


> Hi MrCynical, I know the sets you mean - they are the same recordings (afaik) but they are on DG though (not decca) .


Yeah, Amazon for some reason claims that they're Decca but both covers have the Yellow Label at the top (which I missed somehow )

EDIT: Ordered one of the full sets from Amazon - though with the current weather I'm not expecting to see it anytime soon


----------



## Oakey

*Böhm Mozart Symphonies on bluray audio*

Saw this thread and rather than starting a new one with the same title thought it was better to revamp this one.

I am looking for a complete cycle of Mozart symphonies on CD. I know they are not all great (and that not all are included) but came across the Böhm Complete symphonies DGG 12-CD set from the 80s looking for one on a marketplace website:


The seller did not want to go lower than €25 which seemed a bit steep for a used probably not so great 80s digital remaster (and excluding P&P), so I looked around and found that this set had been re-released a couple of times subsequently as 10CD sets:





The latter from 2006 (the collectors edition) seemed the one to go for (available still for around €22), but then I found out that there is also a 10CD+bluray audio release of this set:



Apparently this one is from 2018, but it is out of print everywhere (or not even showing up in online stores at all). However, amazon.com has it listed as 'not yet released' with a December 2020 release date. Does anyone have it or know more about it? Has it been released in 2018 or was this initially planned release postponed? HRaudio.net has a discussion on it, but not sure whether people actually own it, as most comments seem speculative: https://www.hraudio.net/showmusic.php?title=13078&showall=1

The audio is PCM 2.0 of course, and having both the CDs and the bluray audio is not really essential, but I like the presentation and the price is decent (listen now for $37).

They were recorded from '59-'68, can anyone comment on sound quality? The oldest ones are probably not in stereo, are they (the back of the first rerelease shown above lists the first symphonies as stereo, but not sure whether they were all recorded in chronological order of course)? Found a review of the 1990s rerelease but it does not go very deep: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/reviews/review?slug=mozart-complete-symphonies


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Oakey said:


> Saw this thread and rather than starting a new one with the same title thought it was better to revamp this one.
> 
> I am looking for a complete cycle of Mozart symphonies on CD. I know they are not all great (and that not all are included) but came across the Böhm Complete symphonies DGG 12-CD set from the 80s looking for one on a marketplace website:
> 
> 
> The seller did not want to go lower than €25 which seemed a bit steep for a used probably not so great 80s digital remaster (and excluding P&P), so I looked around and found that this set had been re-released a couple of times subsequently as 10CD sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter from 2006 (the collectors edition) seemed the one to go for (available still for around €22), but then I found out that there is also a 10CD+bluray audio release of this set:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this one is from 2018, but it is out of print everywhere (or not even showing up in online stores at all). However, amazon.com has it listed as 'not yet released' with a December 2020 release date. Does anyone have it or know more about it? Has it been released in 2018 or was this initially planned release postponed? HRaudio.net has a discussion on it, but not sure whether people actually own it, as most comments seem speculative: https://www.hraudio.net/showmusic.php?title=13078&showall=1
> 
> The audio is PCM 2.0 of course, and having both the CDs and the bluray audio is not really essential, but I like the presentation and the price is decent (listen now for $37).
> 
> They were recorded from '59-'68, can anyone comment on sound quality? The oldest ones are probably not in stereo, are they (the back of the first rerelease shown above lists the first symphonies as stereo, but not sure whether they were all recorded in chronological order of course)? Found a review of the 1990s rerelease but it does not go very deep: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/reviews/review?slug=mozart-complete-symphonies


Full set is stereo and the sound is good for the period. His later WPO recordings of the later symphonies are is excellent sound (also DG)


----------



## Oakey

But the WPO symphonies have not been issued as a box set, have they?


----------



## Rmathuln

Oakey said:


> But the WPO symphonies have not been issued as a box set, have they?


They are in this excellent box:










*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UW6AFXO/*


----------



## Rmathuln

Oakey said:


> Saw this thread and rather than starting a new one with the same title thought it was better to revamp this one.
> 
> I am looking for a complete cycle of Mozart symphonies on CD. I know they are not all great (and that not all are included) but came across the Böhm Complete symphonies DGG 12-CD set from the 80s looking for one on a marketplace website:
> 
> 
> The seller did not want to go lower than €25 which seemed a bit steep for a used probably not so great 80s digital remaster (and excluding P&P), so I looked around and found that this set had been re-released a couple of times subsequently as 10CD sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter from 2006 (the collectors edition) seemed the one to go for (available still for around €22), but then I found out that there is also a 10CD+bluray audio release of this set:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this one is from 2018, but it is out of print everywhere (or not even showing up in online stores at all). However, amazon.com has it listed as 'not yet released' with a December 2020 release date. Does anyone have it or know more about it? Has it been released in 2018 or was this initially planned release postponed? HRaudio.net has a discussion on it, but not sure whether people actually own it, as most comments seem speculative: https://www.hraudio.net/showmusic.php?title=13078&showall=1
> 
> The audio is PCM 2.0 of course, and having both the CDs and the bluray audio is not really essential, but I like the presentation and the price is decent (listen now for $37).
> 
> They were recorded from '59-'68, can anyone comment on sound quality? The oldest ones are probably not in stereo, are they (the back of the first rerelease shown above lists the first symphonies as stereo, but not sure whether they were all recorded in chronological order of course)? Found a review of the 1990s rerelease but it does not go very deep: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/reviews/review?slug=mozart-complete-symphonies


I own the Blu-Ray set, and find the remasters outstanding.
They are 192k/24 bit and do wonders for the sound.
Beware, though, about the CDs. The CDs are NOT remastered for this set. You'll only get the new sound with the Blu-Ray disc. I ripped the Blu-Ray to lossless 192k FLAC files. UMGs Blu-Ray interface is terrible.


----------



## Oakey

Thanks, So the bluray has indeed been released. Let’s hope for a December re-release then.


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> They are in this excellent box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UW6AFXO/*


Also in this one:









Quite reasonably priced at Amazon, assuming it's actually available:

https://www.amazon.com/Karl-B%C3%B6hm-Symphonies-Limited/dp/B00BK40R1M


----------



## Oakey

Now all these releases, apart from the last one (which also includes his symphonies by other composers as well) have gone out of print or go for high prices. So finally ordered The 22-CD Symphonies box for €44 incl P&P from amazon.it. Would rather have had just the Mozart symphonies bluray as this saves a lot of space and has the best audio, and I have the other composers's works already (not by Böhm though), but no info on whether this bluray will be re-released shortly. And this set looks nice, so thanks for bringing it to my attention wkasimer.


----------

